# Notary Public Attestation in Dubai



## EE-India

I am resident of Dubai. I need to get Notary public attestation for some of my educational documents, this I need for Canada immigration. Can anyone tell me where can do it? Totally I have 4o documents (degree certificate, mark sheets etc etc ) what will be the charges for that ?


----------



## aamert

Check out Canadian Embassy.


----------



## judicious

There is a notary public centre in the Bur Dubai traffic building.....

But I'm not too sure about the charges.


----------



## dxbeagle

There is a notary public in the traffic dept building between Mall of the Emirates and the Gold and Diamond Park. They can notarise documents for use in the UAE but if the documents are for use overseas then you may need to contact the Canadian Embassy and the embassy of the country where the documents are to be used. The traffic dept notary is fairly painless and not too costly (not sure of precise costs for your documents). Best to get there around 8am to avoid queuing.


----------

